# Post Pictures of your chi's Chihuahua Family!



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to see pictures of your chis Chi Parents. :lol: If anyone has them I would love to see how much your chi looks like their mom and dad.  

I have no pictures of Deedlit's mom and dad.  I know from her papers her mom was named Blackie Jean and her dad was named Scroggins Jack. 

This is Cosette's dad Toshi. I think she looks like him. 









Cosette with him but he kind of smashed her out of the picture. 









Cosette's Mom Miyu. She got the pink strip on her nose from her. LOL She looks a little like her too. This is kind of a funny picture of her.









And Cosette's Grandma Pica.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

.........


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Oscar's mom is so pretty.  I've seen that same expression on his face in some of the pictures you've posted!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think she is too, i got to meet her too. very sweet dog!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww the pics are so cool  Rockys mom looks like Bella  

I don't have any


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Here are Tucker's parents/Grandparents
Ch. Marquez Licorice Twist (12 ch. in 4gens)









SNS Ginger on Sugar (4 ch. in 4gens) (obviously where he got his floppy ears, everyone else in his litter all stood up)









Maternal Grandpa... SNS Cinnamon on Sugar Spicey... who happened to be the most friendly dog I ever met!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Tucker's chi family are beautiful.  I really love the black and white one, that coloring is so pretty. Keep the chi parents coming!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, I wasnt there when my brother got Britney..and anyways, he didnt even see her parents. As for Butter, her and bros/sisters look NOTHING like their parents. 

The only thing Butter has in common with her mom is all the spots throughout her body.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

And here is what pics I could find of Jassy's momma and papa...
1 ch in 3 gens.. 
Sopharies Zeus Almighty









Sopharies Cinderella


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish I had pictures of Deedlit's mom and dad too.  The breeder I got her from wasn't a very good one and she was vague on who the parents even were. :razz: I saw that her mom was black with silver all through her back which is why I think Deedlit's getting little silver hairs on her. I didn't even see her dad.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Leila's Parents

Her mom Tess

















Dad Spencer


















Jack's Parents

Mom Cheysuli and Dad Pancho


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero's family

Zero with his mum









I saw his dad but never got any photos but this is a photo of a paternal relative same father as his dad so half aunt you can see where Zero got his colouring from, Zero's dad was a red/white parti, I found the photo on the long coated chihuahua club page









Zero's paternal relative just imagine her being red/white and you get an idea of his dad

Stitch's Family

Stitchs mum









Stitch's grandma


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Leila's mom and dad are so cute.  That picture of Jack with his mom is adorable. I think Leila looks alot like her dad. 

Zero's and Stitch's families are so beautiful. :love5: I love that one of Zero's half aunt, I think he looks like her.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Aww i wish I had some pics of Gypsy's parents. Most of her family are cream but they managed to throw a black one!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucy's dad......"Bosco"










and her mom "Angela"


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I don't have any of Ike's family because he was a rescue.

Here is Lilly's Mom and the rest of her litter.










Here is Lilly's Dad. It's not a good picture but is the only one I have.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

AWH!  I wish I had pics of either of my boys' parents. I would totally post them!  The chi families are so cute!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

This the is only pic I have of Chuwee, his litter mates and his mom.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Its so cute how you can really see how they resemble their parents! i can't findpics of Amber's parents so I will just do Tyke's

Here is Tyke:










Here is his mommy:










And here is his dad who I think he resembles:


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I got pictures of Tamara's parents from my breeder.

Here's her mom while she was pregnant with Tamara










Here's her dad (he was longhair)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Helen Kiwi is so pretty I used to have a quaker they're so crazy


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

this is LaLa & Lucky's mommy







Pepper







There she is with LaLa & Lucky, LaLa is the one she has crattled in her arm, Lucky is the one w/ 1/2 his head under the towel lol







& their daddy Gizmo


----------



## Roxy (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi
These are all beautiful pictures of cute dogs... But I wondered, why do so many breeder breed floppy eared dogs? I thought that's not standard?
Unfortunately, I do not have any pics of Roxy's parents. I often ask myself how they might look...


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

We don't have any pictures of Shiloh's parents. Her mom was a real pretty chocolate and white and her dad was a white, dark fawn and black. He was drop dead gorgeous. He was taken to a local shelter with all of his papers and left there. The breeder happened to be there and rescued him. He alledgedly had great papers though we didn't see them. 

Here is Sadie's dam - Rascal:









And sire - Dreamer:









Roxy - you have a good point. Sadie's breeder told me that Rascal's ears never came up though her mother and father both had a erect ears and that all of her pups have erect ears. Sadie currently has one up and one down. She's a flip-flopper though. I think they will both be up within a month. They started off down, then up, then down and now are going back up. I hope they stay up. She is really cute. She got her mom's nose though, but the rest of her is her dad. She now has black spots starting to show through her coat.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Alisha, you're right, Quakers ARE crazy. I love this little bird so much, but she's noisy and loud! She loves her humans and can't stand not to see them...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Sidech said:


> Alisha, you're right, Quakers ARE crazy. I love this little bird so much, but she's noisy and loud! She loves her humans and can't stand not to see them...


Mine Sophie only liked me she'd bite everyone else  That's why we had to give her to someone  I taught her to say 'Here kitty kitty' We didn't have a cat :lol: She used to set off the alarm here she was so loud we'd get calls all the time that the alarm was going off. We had several diff type of birds but the quaker was by far my absolute fav of all  Here close by theres a huge quaker nest with wild quakers living in it the thing is enormous on a telephone pole :shock:


----------

